# 06 Sentra fueling problem



## FtrPlt (Jul 25, 2009)

A few days ago I noticed that fueling my 06 Sentra has become somewhat of a pain. I can't seem to pump more than a few seconds before it senses too much pressure and kicks off. Looking at the filler opening, I can't see the small metal flap that the pump nozzle normally needs to pass through. I started second-guessing myself about whether there was one on this car or not? 

Tried fueling again today and it took forever to get 8 gallons into the near-empty tank. Also noted the check engine light is now on. 

Has my filler neck/vent fallen down inside the tank? 

I've read other posts on vent control problems, etc but this seems potentially a straight mechanical blockage. 

Sorry if this is a stupid question. I've had no problems at all with this car for 3 years and am positive I don't ram the nozzle into the opening, etc. I really can't remember if there was the small metal flapper in the opening or not.

Thanks,
C


----------



## TimH (Jul 16, 2009)

I had the exact same thing happen to me. I never had a problem then suddenly I couldn't fill the tank. this problem seems to be pretty typical on this car. On mine the evap canister purge valve was stuck closed. I took it out unstuck it, put a little WD40 in for lube & stuck it back in. That ws the repair most here will tell you about.

I have to admit mine has failed again. Thits time though, the valve is stuck open & I don't have power to the valve. So I'm not sure what is going on but the above fised worked for me and others here. If by any chance you are going to do this yourself, do me a favor and measure the voltage ( if you can ) at the purge valve connector I would love to know what it is supposed to be. Good luck Tim

Try this link fpr more details

How To Evap Canister fix - B15sentra.net - Nissan Sentra Forum


----------



## FtrPlt (Jul 25, 2009)

Tim,
Thanks for your comments and the link. I just followed the procedure given. Luckily, everything came right out -- no seized bolt, etc.

I did here some switches clunking from up front as soon as I tool the valve out. Not sure what that was about.

The valve appeared to be undamaged -- i.e. I could shake it and here whatever was inside rattling -- so I didn't do anything with WD-40.

Put everything back together. SES light is still on. I don't know how to clear the codes.

I do go back to my original question: is there supposed to be a small metal flapper where a gas pump nozzle enters the filler neck? All my other cars have them and I'm wondering if my fueling issue is literally something jammed into the filler neck?


----------



## TimH (Jul 16, 2009)

I have an 05 Snetra *There is No flapper in the fill hole.* The valve will make that rattling noise even if its stuck. You may want to take it out again and make sure the plunger is moving back & forth. You can remove the valve just by reaching from the wheel well. You have to stretch a bit but its not hard. Then check to see if its working by connecting a couple of wires to the + & - battery terminals then to the terminals on the valve. You can look in the 2 fittings that the hoses connect to to see if its moving.


----------



## FtrPlt (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks, Tim!

You were right. Despite the valve controller rattling when I shook it, the plunger inside was stuck in the mostly-down position. Took a while to get it unstuck. Lots of brake cleaner and then WD with about 10-15 minutes of working the plunger until it moved freely.

It's raining here so didn't want to spend any more time outside then necessary so didn't try hooking up to the battery to see if the valve is working or not. I guess I'll know more the next time I fuel up. SHould be pretty apparent. If I can't fuel still, the valve (or its electric feed) is bad.

I cleared the codes so will see what happens. I suspect if there's still a problem, the SES light should be on again within a few minutes.

Chris


----------



## TimH (Jul 16, 2009)

Good to hear. the un=energized state of the valve is open so as long as its free moving you should be good when it comes to filling the tank. I think I may still need to replace mine because it sticks once in a while which trips the check engine light again. When it does its shows a code 0455 which is a large leak. Meaning the valve is open so at least I can fill my tank. I'm due for inspection next month so I don't want it to fail


----------



## FtrPlt (Jul 25, 2009)

Tim,
I'm probably going to replace mine, as well. Clearly it has some problems. Whether it will last a month, a year, etc, who knows? Nissan Part #14935-am60a. Cheapest I've found so far is $71.

Chris


----------



## TimH (Jul 16, 2009)

FtrPlt said:


> Tim,
> I'm probably going to replace mine, as well. Clearly it has some problems. Whether it will last a month, a year, etc, who knows? Nissan Part #14935-am60a. Cheapest I've found so far is $71.
> 
> Chris


REALLY $71 

I was quoted $102 from my dealer. Are you getting it online?


----------



## FtrPlt (Jul 25, 2009)

Tim,
Yes. Online.
BuyNissanParts.com -- $75

BTW, it appears the valve has been redesigned. New part number is 14935-am60B


----------



## TimH (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks Chris


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

.I had the same problem with mine. first it started out as the evap cannister but then it was found that nissan had a manufacturing defect onthe gas tank. mine wasnt covered under warranty but call nissan to see if ur vin is covered.


----------

